# Info on this please



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys this is some of my dads collection he is wanting to know some stuff about this locomotive. Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not an S-scale guy, but that locomotive looks to be in great shape!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Its a 60's production. This was made by Gilbert in the final years to save there selves from the doomed bankruptcy. This is considered a Pikemaster. Not the best,but, run fairly good. Had no smoke unit. I believe the e-unit sits in the boiler. Those couplers won't work with standard A-F knuckle couplers.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well this one smokes.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

he contrary, I believe this might have knuckle couplers. I have one of these and it has knuckle couplers. Although it may be possible that it was made with both types during its production. Mine is from 1960, it does smoke, has choo-choo, headlight, etc. 4-step reverse unit in tender. Mine was from the Thunderbolt Freight set. It is a plastic boiler shell and tender shell. Although it was near the Gilbert Company demise, I feel this is still one of the quality-produced engines they made.

This one appears to be in terrific shape and, if it does not run, should require very little effort to repair/service.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

It runs very well. This was my dads frist set he got when he was a boy and he still has the origanal boxs for the cars


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds to me like a good piece for your collection.

Does it have knuckle or Pikemaster couplers?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The engine you have is a 5-digit, Pacific engine, made from 1958-1965. There's a ton of variations of this engine.It should have smoke, choo choo, and head-light. While I've never seen one with pikemaster couplers, I would think it could be possible, seeing it was made up until 1965.But on the other hand, I hand the MP passenger set back in 1964, and the engine and all the cars had knuckle couplers.The predecessor to your 21085 is the 283, which is/was a great engine.I have 3 of them and each one is a hot rod.. Your engine is worth about $75 bucks, but to you, it's priceless, and I understand that,lol!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Its a 60's production. This was made by Gilbert in the final years to save there selves from the doomed bankruptcy. This is considered a Pikemaster. Not the best,but, run fairly good. Had no smoke unit. I believe the e-unit sits in the boiler. Those couplers won't work with standard A-F knuckle couplers.


If you're referring to the little black part at the end of the tender as a coupler, it's the tender step itself. Easy to confuse in the picture.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Flyernut,
The predecessor of the 21085 was the 21084. Relatively uncommon, but I have one from a set which I received for Christmas around 1957-58.
One of the best decisions I made at that time was to add to my 350 Royal Blue set and continue with AF s-gauge rather than switch to HO like all my buddies were doing. Both engines still run!
Mark


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> Flyernut,
> The predecessor of the 21085 was the 21084. Relatively uncommon, but I have one from a set which I received for Christmas around 1957-58.
> One of the best decisions I made at that time was to add to my 350 Royal Blue set and continue with AF s-gauge rather than switch to HO like all my buddies were doing. Both engines still run!
> Mark


Of course you're right.. I meant to say that the 283 was the basis for the 21085, or better yet, the 21084.


----------

